# PRes Recruiting in BC and AB



## crossfitcop (28 Mar 2013)

Good morning. Now the dust is settling from the latest budget; does anyone know what units are still recruiting NCM's and/or officers in the Calgary area and Lower Mainland? My preference is MP, Int, armoured recce, and infantry, in that order. (Before anyone says it; I have contacted CFRC in both Calg and Vancouver and get different answers every time I call. Emails and calls to unit recruiters have not been answered. Next step will be to attend in person, once I know/have a good idea what units are actually able to hire.) If it matters, I am looking at being able to start parading in autumn 2013. Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## MikeL (28 Mar 2013)

Why are you looking at Reserve units in Calgary and Vancouver?  

Best thing to do is visit the units on their parade night - call the unit or find their website to confirm and speak with their recruiters in person.

There is a thread on here regarding recruiting for Reserve MPs in Western Canada,  probably something you will want to check out.


----------



## Maxadia (28 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Why are you looking at Reserve units in Calgary and Vancouver?



And if you're being that general, there's Edmonton, Red Deer, and Lethbridge over here....the last two being within a couple of hours of Calgary as well.


----------



## crossfitcop (28 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I am currently posted to Calgary, but by 2014 may be (hopefully) in Vancouver.


----------



## Maxadia (28 Mar 2013)

Posted with who?


----------



## kratz (28 Mar 2013)

and if you are being literal about PRes Recruiting, there are the Naval Reserve Division options:
HMCS TECUMSEH - Calgary ;
HMCS NONSUCH - Edmonton ;
HMCS DISCOVERY - Vancouver and 
HMCS MALAHAT - Victoria

While the Navy is not your posted preference, were you aware of these units or employment / training opportunities?


----------



## crossfitcop (28 Mar 2013)

RDJP, I'm a federal law enforcement officer. 

In regards to the RCN, I don't think there are any trades that appeal to me, unless boarding party (or something similar) was an option. I'm just not technical enough (read: smart enough) for the Navy, whereas I am tactically minded enough for the Army! (Not insulting anyone; I was in the `militia' for a few years many moons ago.) But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (7 Apr 2013)

crossfitcop said:
			
		

> RDJP, I'm a federal law enforcement officer.
> 
> In regards to the RCN, I don't think there are any trades that appeal to me, unless boarding party (or something similar) was an option. I'm just not technical enough (read: smart enough) for the Navy, whereas I am tactically minded enough for the Army! (Not insulting anyone; I was in the `militia' for a few years many moons ago.) But thanks for the suggestion!



If you are RCMP you can not be an MP.


----------



## JorgSlice (7 Apr 2013)

Proud_Canadian said:
			
		

> If you are RCMP you can not be an MP.



What makes you say this? 

RCMP members recently gained authorisation to be members of the Primary Reserve. 

The PRes MP platoon in Calgary has NCMs that are Sheriffs, Community Peace Officers, and municipal Police officers. Why would the RCMP members be discriminated against and denied service as PRes MP if other policing grps are permitted? Is this due to the fact that MPs and RCMP are both Federal Peace Officers with overlapping jurisdictions?

I'm curious.


----------



## noneck (7 Apr 2013)

The poster that stated that RCMP Mbrs cannot be MP's was spot on! Myself and another RCMP Mbr lobbied for many years and were successful in 06/07 with having DND and the RCMP amend their policies regarding RCMP Mbrs serving in the PRes. 

THe RCMP Act states that you cannot hold executive powers or police status in 2 organizations. Now I know....and you know that PRes MP's don't have police status or executive powers in all but the rarest of occasions. But some policy mandarin decided that it was the case and we are stuck with it. 

Crossfit, give me a shout and I'll put you in contact with people that will call you back at least in the LMD.

Cheers
Noneck


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (7 Apr 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> What makes you say this?
> 
> RCMP members recently gained authorization to be members of the Primary Reserve.
> 
> ...



There is a CANFORGEN the clearly spells this out.  Not on the DWAN, but I will find it and post it here. later for future reference.


----------



## mariomike (7 Apr 2013)

Proud_Canadian said:
			
		

> There is a CANFORGEN the clearly spells this out.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106699/post-1157192.html#msg1157192


----------



## JorgSlice (7 Apr 2013)

noneck said:
			
		

> The poster that stated that RCMP Mbrs cannot be MP's was spot on! Myself and another RCMP Mbr lobbied for many years and were successful in 06/07 with having DND and the RCMP amend their policies regarding RCMP Mbrs serving in the PRes.
> 
> THe RCMP Act states that you cannot hold executive powers or police status in 2 organizations. Now I know....and you know that PRes MP's don't have police status or executive powers in all but the rarest of occasions. But some policy mandarin decided that it was the case and we are stuck with it.
> 
> ...



Interesting, thank you.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (7 Apr 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Interesting, thank you.



I love dealing with the 1 in 10,000 applicants, the one mountie that wants to be an MP.  That's the only reason I know this obscure Canforgen.  I thought RCMP were cleared for an MOSID until one came across my desk and had to pick another trade.


----------

